
JS Paint has a new domain, jspaint.app - 1j01
https://jspaint.app
======
tux3
Oh, it even has the 10x zoom level easter egg (triggered by clicking one pixel
below the 8x!).

What's not to like?

~~~
phaas
The implementation is fantastic.

Spoiler: It even comes with it's own "vaporwave" easter egg, triggered by the
Konami code

~~~
desi_ninja
the easter egg was amazing

------
notaboutdave
Is it just me, or does .app look great in the address bar? Feels more official
and communicable than .io or .ai in my opinion.

~~~
saghm
Are you a Mac user? You might be used to seeing the ".app" suffix on your
filesystem

------
fireattack
Small problem: it doesn't show the shape of eraser on cursor.

------
1j01
More information at the old domain: [https://jspaint.ml](https://jspaint.ml)

------
reustle
I'm still not sure if I'm sold on the .app tld. Maybe it's a non-issue though

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16967865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16967865)

------
tengkahwee
I wanted to share in Facebook Messenger and got this:

    
    
      The content you're trying to share includes a link that our security systems detected to be unsafe:
      jspaint.app
    

Is this a mistake?

~~~
1j01
Definitely a mistake, and incredibly unlikely any human judgement was
involved; jspaint is completely safe.

------
kroltan
Dragging the tool box makes it into a window, but if I release it immediately,
the title bar gets interleaved with the menubar buttons and I can't drag it
anymore.

~~~
1j01
Yup, it's a known issue:
[https://github.com/1j01/jspaint/issues/113](https://github.com/1j01/jspaint/issues/113)

------
osrec
That is an excellent implementation; even on my mobile it seems to work
perfectly. Great job!

